# Has anyone posted a "tips appreciated" sign?



## ScottsdaleDriver (Mar 12, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone has displayed some sort of "tips appreciated" sign on the front dash or headrests?

Good idea? Bad idea? Would this surely result in deactivation?

Regards


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Nah. It's annoying seeing those tip jars in delis. I don't think it would result in deactivation though. I'm hoping soon to hear back from lyft, so I can give them a shot. At least they have a tip option on the app.


----------



## ScottsdaleDriver (Mar 12, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> Ummm yes. Eventually. All it would take would be a phone snapshot of your sign and an email to Uber. Eventually some a-hole will do that.


That's what I'd be worried about.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

"Ummm yes. Eventually. All it would take would be a phone snapshot of your sign and an email to Uber. Eventually some a-hole will do that."
"That's what I'd be worried about."

Drivers are independent contractors, according to Uber. As such Uber should not interfere in drivers' (service providers) gratuities from riders (service recipients).

How about a sign . . . MY BACKSEAT WELCOMES MONETARY TIPS. 

Then check after each rider. <------ $mart a$$


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Pax will snap a shot of that sign - and send along a snooty comment to boot. You will get temporarily de-activated - they will claim your looking for cash. Just don't do it. When they ask how you like driving for Uber- tell them the rates are really low, but your working hard & the tips are great!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I would not put up a sign like that, MrsUJ. My wicked sense of humor was kicking in. Thx for warning the others.

How about "Driver checks for items left behind both large & small (hint, hint)".

I know. That one is a no-no also.

Apologies, I am a bit punchy.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Nah. It's annoying seeing those tip jars in delis. I don't think it would result in deactivation though. I'm hoping soon to hear back from lyft, so I can give them a shot. At least they have a tip option on the app.


DD much prefers driving for Lyft over Uber. There is a far lower ******bag factor on Lyft.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> DD much prefers driving for Lyft over Uber. There is a far lower ******bag factor on Lyft.


----------



## Django81 (Jan 26, 2016)

Promoting Bernie and tips............... from what I've read maybe I shouldn't


----------



## Django81 (Jan 26, 2016)

tips tips tips


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Not a good idea. A passenger can snap a photograph and send it to Uber Via Twitter or anything else and you will be gone in a flash!


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Why not just put a sign that says "tip not included"?


----------



## Chance Phillips (Mar 2, 2016)

Not a good idea in my opinion. Passengers that are the tipping type will tip.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

ScottsdaleDriver said:


> I was wondering if anyone has displayed some sort of "tips appreciated" sign on the front dash or headrests?
> 
> Good idea? Bad idea? Would this surely result in deactivation?
> 
> Regards


What do you have to lose? Most Uber drivers are driving strangers around while using their own car as an ATM from which you withdraw cash. You're not losing anything of value if Uber deactivates you.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ScottsdaleDriver said:


> I was wondering if anyone has displayed some sort of "tips appreciated" sign on the front dash or headrests?
> 
> Good idea? Bad idea? Would this surely result in deactivation?
> 
> Regards


extremely obnoxious, egregious, tawdry, meritricious, bad idea

You also shoudln't ask for tips, either. If someone brings up the subject of tips, you can say tips are appreciated, but not required ( to play it safe, 'cause you never know if the rider is a shill --- probably not, but play it safe ).

I woudln't volunteer the subject, or complain about rates, its' bad ju ju.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I think we should have a sign saying tips required!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

All you have to do is accidently leave your payout printouts in the backseat 

Boom


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Those tip jars have become so prevalent, my wife says her gynecologist has one on the counter in the reception area.


----------

